# T Touch



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone used or seen TTouch done? They are offering a class at our community college and I was wondering if it would be something good to look into.
Any opinions?
Beverly


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Beverly,
What is T TOuch?
Lynn


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Save your money. Linda Tellington-Jones is herself amazing, she "invented" this stuff. I've seen and have the book on her training with horses and I just don't think it's worth the time.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Now that you mention horses Tom, I think I may have actually been to a seminar for this, for horses years ago myself. In the brochure I have now Lynn, it's broken down into 2 groups, for dogs and for puppies. 
"a unique approach to training and healthcare..based on compassion and respect, promote optimal health and behavior by eliminating fear and habitual responses....uses a combination of specific touches, lifts, and strokes which induce a state of increased body awareness and relaxation"
it also says it helps with bonding with puppies and that they concentrate on mouth issue training, such as teething, biting and barking.
Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

One of my trainers taught me the soft, slow, circular rub inside the ear and had us do that when we first arrived with a new puppy, and it did relax the dog, but she agreed with Tom that the rest was mostly a waste of time.

I can do the ear rub on two of my dogs and they will just melt into a "down" position and completely relax. My other girl doesn't relax as easy, but she will scoot right over to my side and stay close when I do it. You just take your thumb and rub in a slow circular motion inside their ear and talk softly, much like you would do with a human massage. That's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you Kimberly, that sounds like something we could all try!
Beverly


----------

